# Help Please RE Sound Absoprtion using Foam



## Ellisdj (Mar 16, 2012)

Hello Guys

First post, read lots however I want to check a few things with guys who know their stuff.

I have finally realised I need room treatment to get better sound - I want to do some, but it needs to be kept to its minimum because of the wife factor.

This is going in our living room so bass traps everywhere I cannot have. I currently have no treatment just furnishings, carpet, curtains

I need to reduce flutter echo, decay times especially in the 400 - 700htz region and the obvious reflections caused by my concrete walls, windows, fairly high flat ceiling etc
Bass I am using a digital eq on my sub for my listening position so I am not too worried about controlling deep bass, my decay is ok until 40htz - I may look at that later.

I am looking at improving 250 up, maybe a bit lower if possible

So I want to try and get as much as I can without going silly with size / cost.
My plan was to put absoption for the first reflections on the side walls - am I right in thinking I need 2 absorbers for each wall i.e. each speaker left and right x 2 absorbers?

I was going to buy some foam slabs to make into panels, cover them etc - this was so that I could move them easily to test and mess about

They seem to be rated well and I am hoping that thick side absorbers / rear absorbers will make a fair difference to my room?

However Foam seems to get bad press on here 

The slabs I am looking at are NRC rated - and they seem to be rated well if you use the 3" and 4" versions.

First Question - I know the general advice is you use fibre broadbands - however if the foam is rated good would people use it
Ratings Acoustic Performance 3"
125Hz 250Hz 500Hz 1000Hz 2000Hz 4000Hz N.R.C.
0.25 0.68 1.00 1.06 1.08 1.07 .95

Acoustic Performance 4"
125Hz 250Hz 500Hz 1000Hz 2000Hz 4000Hz N.R.C.
0.62 0.95 1.04 0.99 1.04 1.06 1.00

the alternative is to buy banels from GIK for example, however I cannot seem to find data for their 242 panels.
This is a more expensive option as you have to buy 3 - and I would prefer 3 different colours that doesnt look an option?

I have loads more questions but will start there, thanks for help in advance


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

We have not tested the 242 panels. From about 150Hz up, they will act the same as the 244 panels. You can look at the data for those.

Usually lab testing is done to identify how low a product will work. Since these are not really designed for bass duties, we didn't see the need to spend the money for the testing.

A nice finished panel is going to look MUCH better than foam. If WAF is an issue, I wouldn't think it would even be an option. If budget allows, you can also get into our Art Panel and let her pick out the pictures.

Bryan


----------



## Ellisdj (Mar 16, 2012)

bpape said:


> We have not tested the 242 panels. From about 150Hz up, they will act the same as the 244 panels. You can look at the data for those.
> 
> Usually lab testing is done to identify how low a product will work. Since these are not really designed for bass duties, we didn't see the need to spend the money for the testing.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian

Thanks for the reply, I cannot seem to find the data for the 244s either - can you please help me with link?

How will the 242 perform the same as the 244 above 150htz - does that mean the thickness is not that imprtant for high freqs within your panels?

2 inchs is easier to hide - can I get a mixed colour pack of 3?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Thickness impacts how low an absorber will reach. All else the same, the mids and highs are the same.

Here is the link to the specs for the 244 - http://www.gikacoustics.com/absorption.html

The 242 are 3" (2" absorption and a 1" air gap for extended performance yet still be mounted flush on the wall.

We can do mixed colors if we do the order manually. No way to do it on the web site.

Bryan


----------

